# vivía / viví



## Annika

Hello  
Anybody can tell me which is the correct form:

Viví en México 2 años or

Vivía en México 2 años ? I think that the first option is correct, but I´m not sure. 

Thanks!


----------



## flljob

La primera es la correcta.


----------



## Peterdg

Depende del contexto.


----------



## flljob

No puedo imaginarme un contexto en el que se dijera _Vivía en México dos años_.


----------



## Istriano

With _vivía _you have to have another verb to contrast it, and maybe _ya_. Isolado, suena un poco incompleto.


----------



## Peterdg

flljob said:


> No puedo imaginarme un contexto en el que se dijera _Vivía en México dos años_.


Vivía en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Vivía en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra.



No me suena bien, Peter. _Llevaba viviendo_, diría.

Peter


----------



## ribran

Lurrezko,

I believe Peter meant that the subject was in Mexico for a two-year stay when the war broke out, not that he or she had been there for two years.


----------



## Lurrezko

ribran said:


> Lurrezko,
> 
> I believe Peter meant that the subject was in Mexico for a two-year stay when the war broke out, not that he or she had been there for two years.



Rectifico. Tiene razón Peter. En ese contexto es correcto. Con Peter siempre hay que pensar las cosas dos veces, debí recordarlo.


----------



## Peterdg

ribran said:


> Lurrezko,
> 
> I believe Peter meant that the subject was in Mexico for a two-year stay when the war broke out, not that he or she had been there for two years.


You saved my life, my reputation and a lot of headaches on how to explain the situation

Thanks!


----------



## Lurrezko

Perdón, pero este nativo está algo espeso esta noche...


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko said:


> Perdón, pero este nativo está algo espeso esta noche...


¡No pasa nada tío! Es bueno que me vigiléis. (Véase el hilo sobre "la hija fui yo")


----------



## ribran

Peterdg said:


> You saved my life, my reputation and a lot of headaches on how to explain the situation
> 
> Thanks!



You're welcome.


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> ¡No pasa nada tío! Es bueno que me vigiléis. (Véase el hilo sobre "la hija fui yo")



I still don't get the 'vivía...' story. Not even with your(plural) illustrious explanation.


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> Vivía en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra.


Tampoco a mí me suena bien. En todo caso: había vivido dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra. Vivía en México desde dos años antes...

Como oración aislada, me parece que es imposible decir _vivía en México dos años_.

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Tampoco a mí me suena bien, en todo caso: había vivido dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra. Vivía en México desde dos años antes...
> 
> Como oración aislada, me parece que es imposible decir _vivía en México dos años_.
> 
> Saludos



¿Cómo diríamos eso para que sonara natural? No que había vivido, ni que llevaba en México dos años, sino que estaba allí para una estancia de dos años cuando algo ocurrió. ¿Te sonaría natural con el verbo *estar*? ¿_Estaba en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra? ¿_O quizá_ estaba viviendo/pasando dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra?

_Saludos


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Cómo diríamos eso para que sonara natural? No que había vivido, ni que llevaba en México dos años, sino que estaba allí para una estancia de dos años cuando algo ocurrió. ¿Te sonaría natural con el verbo *estar*? ¿_Estaba en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra? ¿_O quizá_ estaba viviendo/pasando dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra?
> 
> _Saludos



Yo supongo que si dice esta frase es porque, aunque su intención era permanecer en México dos años, cuando la guerra estalló, abandonó México._ Iba a estar en México dos años* pero* estalló la guerra._ Ese *cuando* me hace difícil la frase, con cualquier forma verbal, para ese significado que quieres expresar; no encuentro otra que me parezca más natural que la tuya: _ estaba pasando dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra._


----------



## _SantiWR_

flljob said:


> No puedo imaginarme un contexto en el que se dijera _Vivía en México dos años_.



En aquella época vivía dos años en México y dos en Argentina, dos en México y dos en Argentina y así sucesivamente. En cuanto a la otra, vivía en el sentido de iba a vivir, no me suena bien. De hecho vivir no me suena bien con el imperfecto de conato en casi ningún caso.


Santiago.

EDIT:



cbrena said:


> Yo supongo que si dice esta frase es porque, aunque su intención era permanecer en México dos años, cuando la guerra estalló, abandonó México._ Iba a estar en México dos años* pero* estalló la guerra._



De aquí viene mi comentario sobre el imperfecto de conato.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pero no se trata de un imperfecto de conato. Lo que tratan de formular es un construcción estándar de acción interrumpida: cuando (mientras) *hacía* una cosa, *pasó* otra (imperfecto-indefinido). Lo que molesta, a mi juicio, no es ese _cuando_, sino el marco temporal (_dos años_). Si lo suprimimos, la frase suena perfectamente: _vivía en México cuando estalló la guerra_.

Con ese sentido, no creo que la frase sea incorrecta, aunque es revelador que a todos los nativos nos haga dar un respingo. De hecho, con el verbo *estar* no me suena tan mal: _estaba en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra._

Saludos


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> ...  Lo que molesta, a mi juicio, no es ese _cuando_, sino el marco temporal (_dos años_). Si lo suprimimos, la frase suena perfectamente: _vivía en México cuando estalló la guerra_.



Por supuesto, pero dejamos de tener información sobre la intención de permanecer en México dos años.

Insisto: dependerá de si abandonó o no México. Si se fue de México, usaría *pero*; si se quedó en México, *durante*. Ese *cuando* unido a los* dos años* es un poco engorroso, pero el tiempo de estancia parece que es información importante. Voto por eliminar el cuando.


----------



## Billbasque

No es por dármelas de listo ni nada de eso, pero más allá de fijarse en si es correcto o no, que es discutible, sería apropiado decir que probablemente a ningún nativo se le ocurriría decir "Vivía dos años en..". Cualquiera diríamos antes "Llevaba viviendo dos años... ", "Había vivido durante dos años" o "Estaba en una estancia de dos años", pero no "Vivía dos años...". Lo otro, sin ofender, me recuerda un poco a la fábula de los galgos o podencos (y sí, me refiero exclusivamente a "vivía dos años..", no a "vivía en Méjico" que es perfectamente natural).


----------



## Lurrezko

Billbasque said:


> No es por dármelas de listo ni nada de eso, pero más allá de fijarse en si es correcto o no, que es discutible, sería apropiado decir que probablemente a ningún nativo se le ocurriría decir "Vivía dos años en..". Cualquiera diríamos antes "Llevaba viviendo dos años... ", "Había vivido durante dos años" o "Estaba en una estancia de dos años", pero no "Vivía dos años...". Lo otro, sin ofender, me recuerda un poco a la fábula de los galgos o podencos (y sí, me refiero exclusivamente a "vivía dos años..", no a "vivía en Méjico" que es perfectamente natural).



Parece que los nativos estamos de acuerdo en que suena forzado y en que lo expresaríamos de otra manera. Peter, tu turno...


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko said:


> Parece que los nativos estamos de acuerdo en que suena forzado y en que lo expresaríamos de otra manera. Peter, tu turno...


¿Qué puedo decir? Si os suena extraño, no hay mucho que pueda decir, ¿no?

Sin embargo, diré algo

Comentemos la frase "Vivía dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra"

Estoy de acuerdo de que hay otras maneras para decirlo (por ejemplo _llevaba dos años viviendo _etc.) y es posible que suenen mejor. No obstante, no creo que debamos descartar "vivía". 


Lurrezko said:


> Pero no se trata de un imperfecto de conato. *Exacto.* Lo que tratan de formular es un construcción estándar de acción interrumpida: cuando (mientras) *hacía* una cosa, *pasó* otra (imperfecto-indefinido). *Exacto.*  Lo que molesta, a mi juicio, no es ese _cuando_, sino el marco temporal (_dos años_). Si lo suprimimos, la frase suena perfectamente: _vivía en México cuando estalló la guerra_.



Ésta es la pregunta. ¿Por qué molesta el marco temporal? Si fuera un período limitado, estaría de acuerdo pero sólo indica cuando algo ocurrió. "Vivía en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra (y seguía viviendo allí después)".

¿Qué os parece?

(Y ahora me siento como el colmo de pedantería )


----------



## flljob

Precisamente porque es un tiempo bien limitado: dos años. Vivió en México dos años. Si no hubiera ese límite: vivía en México cuando empezó la guerra. 
Canté ópera un año. Leí poesía dos horas. Me lavé las manos tres veces.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Peterdg said:


> Ésta es la pregunta. ¿Por qué molesta el marco temporal? Si fuera un período limitado, estaría de acuerdo pero sólo indica cuando algo ocurrió. "Vivía en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra (y seguía viviendo allí después)".



En estos casos de periodos abiertos hay que usar los tiempos perfectos, o los verbos llevar o hacer. Por ejemplo:

Llevo dos años viviendo aquí.
Hace dos años que vivo aquí.
He vivido aquí los últimos dos años.

Pero por otro lado:

_Vivo aquí dos años._

Esta en ningún caso  es equivalente a las anteriores, y sólo puede entenderse como acción habitual (el que yo pase aquí periodos de dos años es algo habitual)
 La situación es idéntica con el imperfecto:

Llevaba dos años viviendo allí.
Hacía dos años que vivía allí.
Había vivido allí los últimos dos años.

Vivía allí dos años.


----------



## Lurrezko

En cualquier caso, me resulta curioso que se entienda la frase con el sentido de que llevaba en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra. Mi interpretación es que en algún momento de los dos años que pasó allí, estalló la guerra. Lo expresaría de forma natural con un pasado continuo: _estaba viviendo/pasando en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra_. 

Saludos


----------



## Bandama

Volviendo a la pregunta original, a mí sí se me ocurren varias posibilidades para el "vivía en México dos años":


_Vivía en México dos años cada vez que salía de prisión. Luego volvía a Guatemala.

Vívía dos años en México y dos en Guatemala. Así se pasaba la vida._

_Monterroso vivía sus dos últimos años en Mexico _(imperfecto periodístico)


----------



## flljob

Lurrezko said:


> En cualquier caso, me resulta curioso que se entienda la frase con el sentido de que llevaba en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra. Mi interpretación es que en algún momento de los dos años que pasó allí, estalló la guerra. Lo expresaría de forma natural con un pasado continuo: _estaba viviendo/pasando en México dos años cuando estalló la guerra_.
> 
> Saludos



Pero eso equivale a _mientras vivía dos años en México, estalló la guerra_.


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> Pero eso equivale a _mientras vivía dos años en México, estalló la guerra_.



Pues sí, es otra manera de decirlo. Según el contexto, preferiría una u otra:
_
Yo vivía en la Argentina, pero estaba viviendo dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra.

_Saludos


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Pues sí, es otra manera de decirlo. Según el contexto, preferiría una u otra:
> _
> Yo vivía en la Argentina, pero estaba viviendo dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra.
> 
> _Saludos



No hay caso.
... llevaba viviendo dos años en México cuando... / ... estaba pasando dos ....

(además, en tu cláusula, no me queda claro si la guerra fue en Argentina o México)


----------



## Pinairun

Con imperfecto: Hacía dos años que vivía/Llevaba dos años viviendo en México cuando estalló la guerra.
Con pretérito simple: Viví dos años en México. Luego estalló la guerra y tuve que irme.

Y no le daría más vueltas.


----------



## JCA-

Depende del contexto: 

Si dices viví, es solamente si te refieres al hecho de que viviste en México: Viví en México. Viví en México varios años.
Si dices vivía es cuando te refieres a que estás contextualizando algo que pasó en esa época: Cuando cayó el muro de Berlín, yo vivía en México. Vivía en Venezuela cuando eligieron a Chávez.
Y si es algo que aún está sucediendo pero de lo cual ya ha pasado algún tiempo debes decir "he vivido". Ejemplo: he vivido en Colombia cuatro años y todavía me falta mucho por conocer


----------



## JCA-

Estaba viviendo dos años... no me suena. Yo preferiría partir la frase (y es un ejemplo muy útil para ver la diferencia de los dos usos): Aún *vivía *en México cuando estalló la guerra pero tuve que irme. En total *viví *dos años en este país.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Con imperfecto: Hacía dos años que vivía/Llevaba dos años viviendo en México cuando estalló la guerra.
> Con pretérito simple: Viví dos años en México. Luego estalló la guerra y tuve que irme.
> 
> Y no le daría más vueltas.



Pues no le demos más vueltas, Pina Pero, en mi uso, la opción entre un tiempo u otro indica claramente en qué momento estalló la guerra, sin más explicación, lo cual me parece económico y útil:

_*Llevaba (viviendo)* dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra. _A los dos años de vivir allí, estalló la guerra.
_*Estaba viviendo* dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra. _En algún momento de mi estancia de dos años, estalló la guerra.
_*Viví *dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra_. El inicio de mi estancia coincidió con el estallido de la guerra.

Saludos


----------



## JCA-

Lurrezko said:


> Pues no le demos más vueltas, Pina Pero, en mi uso, la opción entre un tiempo u otro indica claramente en qué momento estalló la guerra, sin más explicación, lo cual me parece económico y útil:
> 
> _*Llevaba (viviendo)* dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra. _A los dos años de vivir allí, estalló la guerra.
> _*Estaba viviendo* dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra. _En algún momento de mi estancia de dos años, estalló la guerra.
> _*Viví *dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra_. El inicio de mi estancia coincidió con el estallido de la guerra.
> 
> Saludos


Me parece correcta tu corrección (¡valga la redundancia!); al menos desde el punto de vista gramatical. Ahora, por estilo, yo cambiaría la primera opción, para no caer en repetición, por: 
_*Llevaba (viviendo) *dos años en México. _Entonces, estalló la guerra.

Ahora, ¿nunca usarías *vivía*?, por ejemplo yo podría decir: Cuando estalló la guerra, yo *aún vivía* en México;

¡Saludos!


----------



## Lurrezko

JCA- said:


> Me parece correcta tu corrección (¡valga la redundancia!); al menos desde el punto de vista gramatical. Ahora, por estilo, yo cambiaría la primera opción, para no caer en repetición, por:
> _*Llevaba (viviendo) *dos años en México. _Entonces, estalló la guerra.



¿Qué repetición?  La construcción es habitual en España:

_Llevaba trabajando dos horas cuando me interrumpió una vista inesperada.

_


> Ahora, ¿nunca usarías *vivía*?, por ejemplo yo podría decir: Cuando estalló la guerra, yo *aún vivía* en México;



Claro que sí:_ vivía en México cuando estalló la guerra_. Pero no suena natural con la acotación de tiempo, de hecho ese es el motivo de este hilo inacabable: _vivía *dos años* en México cuando estalló la guerra. _Con ese sentido, usaría la opción 2.

Saludos


----------



## nangueyra

flljob said:


> No puedo imaginarme un contexto en el que se dijera _Vivía en México dos años_.



Hola

Estoy de acuerdo con decir "viví".

Con respecto a tu pregunta se me ocurre:

"Cuando trabajaba para esa compañía, vivía en México 2 años, volvía a mi país por 6 meses y luego regresaba a México por otros 2 años" . Pero esto obviamente se refiere a una costumbre o acción repetitiva en el pasado.

Saludos


----------



## JCA-

nangueyra said:


> Hola
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con decir "viví".
> 
> Con respecto a tu pregunta se me ocurre:
> 
> "Cuando trabajaba para esa compañía, vivía en México 2 años, volvía a mi país por 6 meses y luego regresaba a México por otros 2 años" . Pero esto obviamente se refiere a una costumbre o acción repetitiva en el pasado.
> 
> Saludos


 



flljob said:


> La primera es la correcta.


 


flljob said:


> No puedo imaginarme un contexto en el que se dijera _Vivía en México dos años_.


 


Lurrezko said:


> No me suena bien, Peter. _Llevaba viviendo_, diría.
> 
> Peter


 


flljob said:


> Tampoco a mí me suena bien. En todo caso: había vivido dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra. Vivía en México desde dos años antes...
> 
> Como oración aislada, me parece que es imposible decir _vivía en México dos años_.
> 
> Saludos



Excelente tu ejemplo, muestra lo errado de decir "Vivía en México dos años" como frase aislada. podría ser también "... como me tocaba trasladarme constantemente por razones de trabajo, vivía dos años en México, dos en Colombia, dos en la Argentina, etc."; pero el contexto en sí mismo es raro.


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> Pues no le demos más vueltas, Pina Pero, en mi uso, la opción entre un tiempo u otro indica claramente en qué momento estalló la guerra, sin más explicación, lo cual me parece económico y útil:
> 
> _*Llevaba (viviendo)* dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra. _A los dos años de vivir allí, estalló la guerra.
> _*Estaba viviendo* dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra. _En algún momento de mi estancia de dos años, estalló la guerra.
> _*Viví *dos años en México cuando estalló la guerra_. El inicio de mi estancia coincidió con el estallido de la guerra.
> 
> Saludos



Lo entendería mejor así:
*Viví *dos años en México *después de/tras* estallar la guerra.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Lo entendería mejor así:
> *Viví *dos años en México *después de/tras* estallar la guerra.



Este hilo es tremendamente confuso, Pina, me rindo. No hay manera de ponerse de acuerdo aun en construcciones que parecen inequívocas y cotidianas:
_
Emigraron a Francia cuando estalló la guerra._
_Me fui a la cama cuando se fueron mis amigos.
Cambié de hábitos cuando murió mi padre.

_Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> Este hilo es tremendamente confuso, Pina, me rindo. No hay manera de ponerse de acuerdo aun en construcciones que parecen inequívocas y cotidianas:
> _
> Emigraron a Francia cuando estalló la guerra._
> _Me fui a la cama cuando se fueron mis amigos.
> Cambié de hábitos cuando murió mi padre.
> 
> _Saludos



Emigrar, irse a la cama y cambiar de hábitos son hechos puntuales. por eso van bien con _cuando;_ pero vivir es durativo.

Y que lo digas, confuso a más no poder. Yo también lo dejo.


----------

